# Dog Proof Traps



## ct_ville33 (Sep 2, 2008)

Has anyone had to modify their dog proof traps. Because the **** keeps stealing the bait without triggering the trap. Any help would be appreciated!!! :beer:

Thanks


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

have you tired stuffing a marshmallow way in the bottom under the trigger? seems to work for me, and then put on ur other bait on top of that... And take a Styrofoam cup cut out the bottom and then place it over the trap. sence the cup is white it attracts the **** and hides the trap. i hope this help.


----------



## Pro-Hunt (Feb 9, 2011)

I lose most of my bait out of DP's due to mice getting in and eating the bait; not because ***** are stealing it. I know this from the mouse tracks in the snow around my traps and also by ever now and then actually catching one in the trap.

If you figure out a way to keep the mice out let us all know!!


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

I second the large marshmallow under the trigger with some shellfish oil dribbled over the top of that. Never had a marshmallow stolen. I haven't tried the styrofoam cup, but then again any **** thats approached the trap I've caught.


----------

